# Direct tv TIVO with HD?



## ATE-A-V8 (Mar 15, 2009)

Is there going to be a tivo for direct tv with HD capability?

I have been a tivo customer for many yrs & when I bought a hd tv learned I had to get a dtv dvr. This thing sucks! slow, I have gone thru 3 in 1 yr because of problems.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Yes, there will be. Exactly when, we don't know. "Second half of 2009" is the official word. but I would be surprised if it became widely available before 2010.

Sorry to hear that you've had trouble with your HR2x DVRs - I have two which have been fine, and slow is not a word I would apply to them, especially compared to the old DirecTV HD TiVo, the HR10 (which I also have.)


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Try this thread on the other forum.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=138443

BTW, I have had no problems with my HR20-100.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

My wife and I are considering re-arranging several rooms in our house. Part of the plan will involve moving our home entertainment system to a different room and replacing our old CRT with a flatscreen. That being the case, we are now for the first time seriously considering our HD options.

We have D*TV w/ an R10, and are not willing to give up the TiVo interface.

If you were in our shoes, would you keep the same components and service for the time being and wait for this new mythical HD D*TiVo unit to come out, or would you buy an old HD D*TiVo unit (looks like they're pretty cheap on eBay) and upgrade service right away?

(I know there are some other options, but these are the two we're considering.)


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

The Old HD-Tivo wont work with the new HD format. Mpeg 4 (new) vs. Mpeg 2 (old). Hence if you are buying the 10-250 Directv Tivo you are buying an SD machine.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

rbtravis said:


> The Old HD-Tivo wont work with the new HD format. Mpeg 4 (new) vs. Mpeg 2 (old). Hence if you are buying the 10-250 Directv Tivo you are buying an SD machine.


Huh!  I had no idea. Glad I checked in here first....


----------



## WaldorfSalad (Nov 28, 2008)

Dawghows said:


> Huh!  I had no idea. Glad I checked in here first....


Just to expand a on what rbtravis posted....
The HR10-250 won't work with the new HD channels from DirecTV, it will currently only get HBO-HD, ESPN-HD, TNT-HD and HDNet, but those will be going away soon. However, you CAN also get your HD locals OTA using an antenna. This may adequate to tide you over until DirecTV comes out with the new Tivo-based HD-DVR in 6-12 months.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

WaldorfSalad said:


> ...you CAN also get your HD locals OTA using an antenna. This may adequate to tide you over until DirecTV comes out with the new Tivo-based HD-DVR in 6-12 months.


Understood -- and I might do just that. As I say, though, we're not _really_ opposed to just sitting tight with our SD signal until the new unit comes out. Just thought we might have any easy alternative with a used HR10.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Dawghows said:


> Understood -- and I might do just that. As I say, though, we're not _really_ opposed to just sitting tight with our SD signal until the new unit comes out. Just thought we might have any easy alternative with a used HR10.


You may also want to wait on the new flat screen also. SD signals on HD TV's don't look so good for the most part.


----------



## marktd (Jan 9, 2005)

For what it's worth, and understanding that these are only my opinions and others may disagree...

I've had an HR22 for about a week now and I can heartily give it a "meh." It works, and it's certainly better than no DVR. I've had TiVos for several years now and while there were things I didn't like about them, their UI was - again remembering that this is my opinion - better. The TiVO impressed me straight-away by almost always doing exactly the thing I wanted when I pressed some button. To use the cliche, it Just Worked. I've never looked at the TiVo manual or muttered curse words at it under my breath. I can't say either for the HR22. I find the HR22's UI somewhat clunky, unintuitive, and in some aspects curiously unresponsive. And I think the HR22's transport controls (FF/RW/Skip/etc.) are objectively poor - 30 second skip and replay are especially annoying. Lastly, I don't like the remote; it's especially hard to use in the dark - for contrast, the TiVo "peanut" is probably the easiest to use remote I've ever used.

It does have several features that TiVO is missing: interactive stuff, mix channels, On Demand, uPNP, etc., but I really don't much use any of them so I can't really comment (in the order presented: Don't use it, Don't use it, prefer Blu-Ray to downloading, everything else I have already does uPNP/DLNA so it's redundant). With an external box it can record locals OTA, which if you have a use for that (and I do) is _very_ nice. It still doesn't network with other DVR's.

The major missing feature for me is dual live buffers. I think I may be in the minority here, but when I watched live TV I used that feature _all the time_ and not having it is killing me. It's really driving me nuts. I hadn't realized how ingrained using DLBs was for me until I didn't have them anymore.

But all that said, it does have one killer feature and that is the obvious one: HD. I'd been holding out for some time now waiting for a new DirecTV with Tivo but finally just got tired of waiting. Anyway, based on my limited experience with it so far, DirecTV's 1080i is not _quite_ as good as my OTA locals, but it's good. And it's sooo much better than their SD (especially on a big TV).

To sum up: Would I prefer a TiVo? Yes, absolutely (I have no intention of giving up the R10 on my old SD set). Am I willing to give up HD for one (i.e., go back to SD)? No. Do I plan to get an HD TiVo when DirecTV releases one? Yes. The HR22 isn't a bad product and if there were no TiVO it would probably be fine... but there _is_ TiVo, and I'd rather have that.

Like I said, all just my opinion. Hope it helped some.


----------



## catocony (Nov 14, 2006)

Mark,

On the HR20/21/22 series HD DirecTV DVR units, is the interface the same as the crappy R15 SD DVR interface? Like, you hit a button and it takes 5 seconds for something to happen, times six times = 30 seconds for something you can do with Tivo in like 2 clicks and 2 seconds?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I find the HR2x interface as fast or faster than my HR10. I have no issues with delays.


----------



## catocony (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm not familiar with the HR10 - I have two DVRs, one DirecTivo DSR704 that I love and is 5 years old and starting to have issues, and a DirecTV R15 DVR that's about 2.5 years old and works great but has the crappy interface. If they R15 interface were faster - maybe not as fast as Tivo but I can live with that - I could deal with it better.

Compared to Tivo, the R15 DirecTV interface is massively inferior and irritatingly slow to maneuver around in. I can deal with either slow or inferior design to Tivo, but the combo really ticks me off.

So, basically, is the interface on the HD DirecTV DVRs - HR20 or 21 specifically - the same as on the older SD R15s? And, if it is the same, is it at least faster responding than the "hit a button and wait 5 seconds for something to happen" that I get on my R15?

I'm almost 100% sure I'll hold out until the DirecTV-Tivo HD models come out later this year to buy some new gear (both TVs and DVRs), but you never know. My Tivo may die beforehand, or the product release may not happen this year.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I've never used an R15, but the interface is probably similar. Apparently people's experience with speed varies. I get pretty much instant response.


----------



## marktd (Jan 9, 2005)

catocony said:


> Mark,
> 
> On the HR20/21/22 series HD DirecTV DVR units, is the interface the same as the crappy R15 SD DVR interface? Like, you hit a button and it takes 5 seconds for something to happen, times six times = 30 seconds for something you can do with Tivo in like 2 clicks and 2 seconds?


Sorry for not responding sooner...

I haven't ever used an R15 so I can't directly compare but what I can say is that the HR22 is probably, _usually_, about as fast as an R10. I say _usually_, because the HR22, so far for me, has shown inconsistent performance. Most of the time its performance is more or less about the same as the TiVo, but sometimes (maybe 30% or so) it is slow; and occasionally (I'd say less than 10%) it is really slow.

So far, I've found there to be two exceptions to the above. The first is that I don't think that the performance of the transport controls (FF/RW/skip/etc) is all that great. For example "30-second-skip" doesn't really: What it does is FF at the slowest FF speed 30 seconds ahead into the buffer. I find it easier to just FF than to use the HR22's 30-second-skip (and I loved the 30-second-skip on the TiVo). And I find that "Replay" is also problematic - it is slow. Really slow. Slow to the point that I've stopped using it too.

Second, and like the menu performance I find this issue to be inconsistent, the time it takes to change channels can range from about the same as an R10 to something like 10 seconds. Sometimes I think I've entered something wrong on the remote and turn on a light so I can see it only to have the channel change take effect before I do anything.

Does this at all help?


----------



## catocony (Nov 14, 2006)

Yep, thanks man, sounds like it sucks, just maybe not as bad as on the R15s. That solidifies my intent to just wait for the HD DirecTivos later this year.


----------



## Martyp (Jan 6, 2004)

Well I wish the directv box had dual live buffers.

I must say that the 90 min buffer is nice. We just use the work around of hitting record on a channel. We also have 2 boxes on the tv wife and I use giving us 4 tuners anyways


----------



## seedcar (Aug 8, 2005)

marktd said:


> So far, I've found there to be two exceptions to the above. The first is that I don't think that the performance of the transport controls (FF/RW/skip/etc) is all that great. For example "30-second-skip" doesn't really: What it does is FF at the slowest FF speed 30 seconds ahead into the buffer. I find it easier to just FF than to use the HR22's 30-second-skip (and I loved the 30-second-skip on the TiVo).


You can change the default "30 second slip" to "30 second skip" by searching on the keyword "30skip".


----------



## jess0117 (Apr 3, 2009)

I am brand new to all this, we have only ever had free television "from the air" (via antenna). I am trying to get DirecTV for our place now. We have one HD TV with a TiVo now, and an HD TV that's not hooked up to anything at all. 

Obviously, I can put the DTV DVR on the TV that isn't hooked up to anything, and that will work. My question is, will my old TiVo (SD, not HD) work if I get DirecTV, with the understanding that the HD channels won't work? Can I hook up DirecTV to an older TiVo and still use that TiVo for the non-HD channels?

And if so, will my TiVo and DTV DVR talk to each other? (I'm guessing not, but I want to ask while I'm at it.)

I apologize if this is a rookie question - I am very much a rookie! Thank you for anyone who can help me out, it would be very very much appreciated.

~Jessica


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

jess0117 said:


> I am brand new to all this, we have only ever had free television "from the air" (via antenna). I am trying to get DirecTV for our place now. We have one HD TV with a TiVo now, and an HD TV that's not hooked up to anything at all.
> 
> Obviously, I can put the DTV DVR on the TV that isn't hooked up to anything, and that will work. My question is, will my old TiVo (SD, not HD) work if I get DirecTV, with the understanding that the HD channels won't work? Can I hook up DirecTV to an older TiVo and still use that TiVo for the non-HD channels?


Yes, you will need a standard definition DirecTV receiver for that television. The TiVo DVR will control it via IR or serial for channel changing. I do this with 2 Series 2 DVRs now and it works fine. I use the Patersontech TV translator for serial control of the satellite receivers and find it all works very well. Of course it does not receiver HD, just as you expected.



> And if so, will my TiVo and DTV DVR talk to each other? (I'm guessing not, but I want to ask while I'm at it.)


Nope, they are each in their own world.


----------



## marktd (Jan 9, 2005)

seedcar said:


> You can change the default "30 second slip" to "30 second skip" by searching on the keyword "30skip".


Thank you very much!


----------



## ElFrendi (Apr 23, 2002)

ATE-A-V8 said:


> Is there going to be a tivo for direct tv with HD capability?
> 
> I have been a tivo customer for many yrs & when I bought a hd tv learned I had to get a dtv dvr. This thing sucks! slow, I have gone thru 3 in 1 yr because of problems.
> 
> ...


I'd like to know if there is going to be a Directivo for standard definition capabilities also released for 2010 along with the HD one? Any info? thanks.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

ElFrendi said:


> I'd like to know if there is going to be a Directivo for standard definition capabilities also released for 2010 along with the HD one? Any info? thanks.


Very, very doubtful. DirecTV has already stated that they will no longer offer any SD receivers period by 2010 as it is. An HD receiver works just fine on an SDTV by the way.


----------



## ElFrendi (Apr 23, 2002)

shibby191 said:


> Very, very doubtful. DirecTV has already stated that they will no longer offer any SD receivers period by 2010 as it is. An HD receiver works just fine on an SDTV by the way.


Thats too bad. So even if I am ready to make the switch to HD ... can I use the directivo HD for my Directv standard channnels?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

ElFrendi said:


> can I use the directivo HD for my Directv standard channnels?


Yes. Works fine.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

ElFrendi said:


> Thats too bad. So even if I am ready to make the switch to HD ... can I use the directivo HD for my Directv standard channnels?


Definitely. I think you might misunderstand how the receivers work. In simple terms an HD receiver is simply an SD receiver with an added HD tuner in it to decode the HD channels (thus why it's a bit more expensive). So you get both.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Dawghows said:


> My wife and I are considering re-arranging several rooms in our house. Part of the plan will involve moving our home entertainment system to a different room and replacing our old CRT with a flatscreen. That being the case, we are now for the first time seriously considering our HD options.
> 
> We have D*TV w/ an R10, and are not willing to give up the TiVo interface.
> 
> ...


Why don't you get a TiVo HD and give cable a shot for awhile? Most cable companies don't require a contract and you could switch back if DirecTV gets their act together and releases the HD TiVo...


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

That's a sizable investment just to "try".


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

stevel said:


> That's a sizable investment just to "try".


$199??

You could recoup a hunk of that when you sell it down the road...


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Plus $13/mo.


----------



## melissa12345 (Sep 9, 2007)

stevel said:


> That's a sizable investment just to "try".


i think it a great idea,,thats what i did.. I went on craigslist and found a tivoHD with 1 1/2 paid service for $160.00....

i was going to have directv but when the tech came out, he told me that he have to reroute all the lines for the dish to the other side of the house????plus NEW rules now you must have this ugly dish hanging off your roof(cant do that for mine its tiles) or you can have it on a metal pole in the lawn??? or screwed into the wall of your home....No Thanks!!!! i will stay with cable for right now. plus it no signing directv is 24 months!!! that a bit long if you are not happy with them..

i would say go cable.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

stevel said:


> Plus $13/mo.


$12.95 - $5.99 that directv charges, $6.96 / month.

Hardly a substantial investment for a devoted TiVo fan...  And the OPS 'TiVo Experience' will be upgraded to Youtube, HMO, Netflix, Amazon Unbox, etc...


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

And possibly downgraded by crummy cable service - that's what would happen if I did this. Many fewer HD channels and a higher monthly price. I certainly understand if your experience is different. I like TiVo, but not enough to throw away everything DirecTV has to offer.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

Adam1115 said:


> upgraded to Youtube, HMO, Netflix, Amazon Unbox, etc...


And available on DirecTV as well.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

stevel said:


> And possibly downgraded by crummy cable service - that's what would happen if I did this. Many fewer HD channels and a higher monthly price. I certainly understand if your experience is different. I like TiVo, but not enough to throw away everything DirecTV has to offer.


Fair enough. But the OP has an SD DirecTiVo and is contemplating sticking with it because he wants a TiVo.

I'd guess his cable company offers more HD than NO HD.....



shibby191 said:


> And available on DirecTV as well.


It's almost as if nobody read the OP.

He has a DirecTiVO. So no, those features are NOT available for the OP. He's looking for a way to stay with TiVo AND get HD. So ok, good, a DVR that the OP doesn't have and doesn't want and is trying to avoid has some features that an HD TiVo has.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

The OP simply asked if there was going to be a DirecTV TiVo with HD, and that was answered. He has never come back to ask further questions.


----------

